# English plurals



## modus.irrealis

Hi,

Σήμερα άκουσα σ'ένα τραγούδι "τα κομπιούτερς" έτσι με το "ς" απ' τα αγγλικά. Μου φάνηκε λίγο παράξενο, αλλά στα αποτελέσματα του Google δεν πάει και πολύ πίσω απ' το "τα κομπιούτερ." Και μέτα είδα ότι το "τα τανκς" (και γιατί όχι "ταγξ"? ) έχει σχεδόν δεκαπλάσια αποτελέσματα παραπάνω άπ' το "τα τανκ." Γι' αυτό ήθελα να ρωτήσω πόσο συνηθισμένο είναι να λέγονται αυτοί οι  πλυθηντικοί με το "ς" και αν όλες οι αγγλικές λέξεις το έχουνε ή μόνο λίγες. Και γίνεται τίποτα όμοιο με τις λέξεις απ' τις άλλες γλώσσες;

Και τώρα που διάβασα τι έγραψα, ήθελα να ρωτήσω αν είναι εντάξει έτσι πως χρησιμοποίησα το "πάει πίσω."

Και ευχαριστώ για τη βοήθεια με το "παρκάρω."


----------



## anthodocheio

Καλημέρα από Ελλάδα!
_Τα τανκς_ είναι κάτι στάνταρ, το χρησιμοποιούμε από τον καιρό του Ελληνοϊταλικού πολέμου και δεν θα γραφόταν ποτέ τανξ (αν και το σωστό είναι _τα τανκ_).
Όσο για _τα κομπιούτερ_ αυτό που συμβαίνει (κατά την γνώμη μου) είναι ότι πολλοί άνθρωποι κάνουν προσπάθειες να μιλήσουν πιο σωστά, είτε στα αγγλικά βάζοντας το ς στο τέλος, είτε στα ελληνικά χρησιμοποιώντας την ελληνική λέξη (_οι υπολογιστές_).
Απ' ότι ξέρω πάντως το σωστό στα ελληνικά για τις ξένες λέξεις είναι να μην αλλάζουν από τον ενικό στον πληθυντικό.


Το _δεν πάει πίσω_ το χρησιμοποίησες πολύ σωστά!


----------



## ics

Γειά σου Μοdus!  

Δεν ξέρω κάποιον κανόνα, θα υπάρχει πάντως!!..
Έχω την εντύπωση πως τα κομπιούτερς ακούγεται πιό "λαϊκό"


> αλλά στα αποτελέσματα του Google δεν πάει και πολύ πίσω απ' το "τα κομπιούτερ."


Κατά τ' άλλα θα έλεγα 
τα φιλμ
τα στέρεο
τα αμορτισέρ
τα κομπρεσέρ 
..δεν μπορώ να σκεφτώ άλλες!! Ρώτα εσύ αν έχεις κάτι στο νού σου!

ΥΓ.1 Μητροπάνο άκουγες; 

ΥΓ.2 "Τα κόμικς" το λέω σωστά άραγε;.. Τι λέτε; ;


----------



## ireney

Ο... κανόνας λέει ότι οι ξένες λέξεις που δεν έχουν ενσωματωθεί πλήρως δεν κλίνονται Κοινώς το μπάνιο που έχει και τη γενικούλα του και την αιτιατικούλα του και θεωρητικώς και την κλητικούλα του, έχει και πληθυντικό. Το τανκ δεν κλίνεται (του τανκιού) π.χ. ούτε ο/το κομπιούτερ (άλλο αυτό πάλι) (του κομπιούτερου) άρα δεν θα έπρεπε να έχουν πληθυντικό.

Το τανκς όμως έχει καθιερωθεί. Για να είμαστε ακριβείς, πολλοί Έλληνες μεγαλύτερης ηλικίας που δεν ξέρουν Αγγλικά, αναφέροντα _στο τανκς_ κάνοντας τις ακουστικές μας ασφάλειες να πέφτουν αυτομάτως.

Με την εξαίρεση του tank λοιπόν, τα υπόλοιπα δεν πρέπει να έχουν πληθυντικό. Όταν τα βλέπεις στον πληθυντικό αυτό είναι (επί του παρόντως τουλάχιστον) λάθος.

Υ.Γ. Και τα κόμικς είναι σαν το τανκ. Σπανίως θα ακούσεις κάποιον κάποιας ηλικίας να αναφέρεται στο κόμικ. Ακόμα και νεώτεροι άνθρωποι κάνουν συχνά συντακτικές "ακροβασίες" για να φτιάξουν μια πρόταση στον πληθυντικό (Οι X-men είναι ένα από τα αγαπημένα μου κόμικς)


----------



## modus.irrealis

anthodocheio said:


> Απ' ότι ξέρω πάντως το σωστό στα ελληνικά για τις ξένες λέξεις είναι να μην αλλάζουν από τον ενικό στον πληθυντικό.



Ευχαριστώ. Φαίνεται πως συμφωνείτε όλοι, και μόνο το τανκς είναι που έχει το -ς.



ics said:


> Ρώτα εσύ αν έχεις κάτι στο νού σου!



Να σου πω, δεν ξέρω και τόσες αγγλικές λέξεις που έχουν γίνει ελληνικές, κι οι πιο πολλές με το ποδόσφαιρο, αλλά δεν νομίζω οτι έχω ποτέ ακούσει κόρνερς ή πέναλτις. Ξερώ αρκετές απ' τα γαλλικά αλλά αυτές δεν έχουν πληθυντικό ούτε στα γαλλικά (όταν μιλάμε δηλαδή).

 Αλλά τώρα που είπα για τα γαλλικά, θυμήθηκα το "στυλό" (που νομίζω να είναι γαλλικό). Αυτό έχει πληθυντικό; νομίζω έχω ακούσει και "τα στυλά" και "τα στυλό" (και το Google βρισκεί το δεύτερο πιο συχνά).



> ΥΓ.1 Μητροπάνο άκουγες;


Έλα τώρα, δέν το τραγουδάει και κάποιος άλλος; αυτόν ακούγα, ναι. 



ireney said:


> Ο... κανόνας λέει ότι οι ξένες λέξεις που δεν έχουν ενσωματωθεί πλήρως δεν κλίνονται.



Ευχαριστώ για την εξήγηση. That makes sense (τα ελληνικά μου εδώ περδεύτηκαν -- μου λέει κανείς πως λέγεται αυτό στα ελληνικά; δεν θέλω να λέω "κάνει σεντς" )

Με τα κόμικς, τι εννοεί "κόμικ" στο ενικό; Σκέφτομαι για τα αγγλικά που θα λέγαμε "comic strip" ή "comic book" (ή "graphic novel" αν δεν θέλεις να σου εξηγήσει κάποιος τη σωστή ορολογία ), και το "comics" μόνο στο πληθυντικό.


----------



## ireney

modus makes sense = είναι λογικό 

Κόμικ όπως κόμικ στριπ δεν υπάρχει, αυτό εννοούσαμε.


----------



## anthodocheio

modus.irrealis said:


> Ευχαριστώ. Φαίνεται πως συμφωνείτε όλοι, και μόνο το τανκς είναι που έχει το -ς.


 
Και το κόμικ, δεν είπαμε;




> Αλλά τώρα που είπα για τα γαλλικά, θυμήθηκα το "στυλό" (που νομίζω να είναι γαλλικό). Αυτό έχει πληθυντικό; νομίζω έχω ακούσει και "τα στυλά" και "τα στυλό" (και το Google βρισκεί το δεύτερο πιο συχνά).


 
"Το στυλό" κάνει "τα στυλό". Και μένα μου αρέσει πολλές φορές να κάνω λάθη επίτηδες, όπως "τα σιντιά" (CDs), όπου ακόμη και ο μικρός μου αδερφός της 2ας Δημοτικού με διορθώνει.




> Ευχαριστώ για την εξήγηση. That makes sense (τα ελληνικά μου εδώ μπερδεύτηκαν -- μου λέει κανείς πως λέγεται αυτό στα ελληνικά; δεν θέλω να λέω "κάνει σεντς" )


Εγώ θα έλεγα "βγάζει νόημα" ή "βγαίνει νόημα" ΄(Αυτό βγάζει νόημα, ή Τώρα βγαίνει νόημα)



> Με τα κόμικς, τι εννοεί "κόμικ" στο ενικό; Σκέφτομαι για τα αγγλικά που θα λέγαμε "comic strip" ή "comic book" (ή "graphic novel" αν δεν θέλεις να σου εξηγήσει κάποιος τη σωστή ορολογία ), και το "comics" μόνο στο πληθυντικό.


 
Προφανώς όλο αυτό λέγεται κόμικ στα ...Ελληνικά!


----------



## ireney

Re "makes sense": in the form "It makes sense" it means "it's logical". In the "now it begins to make sense" it means "it begins to be understandable". In the first instance it's "είναι λογικό". In the second it's "βγάζει νόημα".


----------



## modus.irrealis

anthodocheio said:


> Και το κόμικ, δεν είπαμε;



Είχα λίγο μπερδευτεί μ' αυτή τη λέξη, αν χρησιμοποιείται στο ενικό. Αλλά να είμαι σίγουρος, θεωρείται λάθος αν πει κάποιος "το κόμικ" αντί "το κόμικ στριπ", κτλ;



> "κάνει σεντς"
Click to expand...


Αυτό δεν ήταν λάθος -- έτσι τη λέω τη λέξη. Ή υπάρχει ήδη στα ελληνικά;



> Εγώ θα έλεγα "βγάζει νόημα" ή "βγαίνει νόημα" ΄(Αυτό βγάζει νόημα, ή Τώρα βγαίνει νόημα)





ireney said:


> Re "makes sense": in the form "It makes sense" it means "it's logical". In the "now it begins to make sense" it means "it begins to be understandable". In the first instance it's "είναι λογικό". In the second it's "βγάζει νόημα".



Ευχαριστώ.


----------



## ics

modus.irrealis said:


> Έλα τώρα, δέν το τραγουδάει και κάποιος άλλος; αυτόν ακούγα, ναι.



...μήπως ήθελες να πεις 
Έλα τώρα, δέν το τραγουδάει και κάποιος άλλος; αυτόν ακούγα, ναι. 



> νομίζω έχω ακούσει και "τα στυλά" και "τα στυλό"


Δυστυχώς ακούγεται συχνά "τα στυλα"   .... αλλά είναι λάθος όπως είπε και το ανθοδοχείο!



> Είχα λίγο μπερδευτεί μ' αυτή τη λέξη, αν χρησιμοποιείται στον ενικό(αριθμό). Αλλά γιά να είμαι σίγουρος, θεωρείται λάθος αν πει κάποιος "το κόμικ" αντί "το κόμικ στριπ", κτλ;


Τώρα έχω μπερδευτεί κι εγώ!! 
Θα έλεγα "το κόμικ" "τα κόμικς" αλλά περίμενε να το επιβεβαιώσει και κάποιος άλλος καλύτερα!



> "τα σιντιά" (CDs),


Ανθοδοχείο, κι εγώ έτσι τα λέω Και τα ντιβιντιά επίσης


----------



## ireney

Βρε ics θα τον μπερδέψεις τον Θύμιο!

Το "δεν το τραγουδάει και κάποιος άλλος;" είναι μια χαρά! Πι του χι "Το "λιγ_ό _κρασί, λιγ_ό_ θαλασσ_ά _και τ'αγορί μου" δεν το τραγουδάει η Μαρινέλλά; " 

Και το ενικός (αριθμός) 5 στις 10 το αφήνουμε απ' έξω ούτως ή άλλως (τα ευκόλως εννοούμενα)

Όσο για το κόμικ και κόμικς. Λοιπόν, επειδή τώρα τελευταία δεν εμπιστεύομαι τα νούμερα που δίνει το Google (δες συζήτηση στο Comments and Suggestions) 
το *MSN* search δίνει 2.582 (αλήθεια ρε παιδιά, καλά το ερωτηματικό/άνω τελεία, αλλά αυτό το κόμα με μπερδεύει τα μάλα!) για κόμικ
8.781 για κόμικς

το *google* 34.300 για κόμικ, 194.000 για κόμικς

το *yahoo search* 10,100 για κόμικ, 97,500 για κόμικς

Κοινώς το χρησιμοποιούμε απ' ό,τι φαίνεται αλλά όχι τόσο όσο το κόμικς. Εγώ ανήκω σ'αυτούς που δεν το χρησιμοποιούν να σε πω την αλήθεια.


Υ.Γ. ΚΑΙ τα ερκοντίσια, ή άλλως αρκουδίσια καθώς και τα PCιά, τα ιμέλια κουλουπού. Το θέμα είναι ότι αυτοί που λένε τα στυλά δεν καταλαβαίνουν συνήθως ότι κάνουν λάθος.


----------



## modus.irrealis

ics said:


> ...μήπως ήθελες να πεις
> Έλα τώρα, δέν το τραγουδάει και κάποιος άλλος; αυτόν ακούγα, ναι.




Η Ειρήνη λέει ότι είναι μια χαρά, αλλά θα εξηγήσω αυτό που ήθελα να πω για να δω αν λέγεται. Στα αγγλικά θα έλεγα,

Doesn't anyone else sing that song?

με την έννοια ότι ναι, κάποιος άλλος το τραγουδάει, να δείξω την έκπληξή μου ότι είπες αυτόν που άκουγα. Για μένα αν είχα πει αυτό που λες εσύ (χωρίς το δεν) στα αγγλικά, θα ήταν σαν να έλεγα "βεβαίως -- ποίον άλλον να άκουγα." Χρησιμοποιούνται έτσι οι ρητορικές (rhetorical) ερωτήσεις στα ελληνικα;
 
Νομίζω τώρα ότι κάταλαβα το ποιο είναι λάθος και το ποιο δεν είναι.



ireney said:


> Υ.Γ. ΚΑΙ τα *ερκοντίσια*, ή άλλως αρκουδίσια καθώς και τα PCιά, τα ιμέλια κουλουπού. Το θέμα είναι ότι αυτοί που λένε τα στυλά δεν καταλαβαίνουν συνήθως ότι κάνουν λάθος.



Αυτό λέγεται εδώ και όλο νόμιζα ότι ήταν απ' τα αγγλοελληνικά που μιλάμε εδώ (όπως το τρόκι, μπίλι, (hockey) στέκα, κάρο, κτλ.) Τώρα θα μπορώ να λέω ερκοντίσιον (έτσι είναι σωστά αντί κλιματο-κάτι.


----------



## ireney

modus.irrealis said:


> Η Ειρήνη λέει ότι είναι μια χαρά, αλλά θα εξηγήσω αυτό που ήθελα να πω για να δω αν λέγεται. Στα αγγλικά θα έλεγα,
> 
> Doesn't anyone else sing that song?
> 
> με την έννοια ότι ναι, κάποιος άλλος το τραγουδάει, να δείξω την έκπληξή μου ότι είπες αυτόν που άκουγα. Για μένα αν είχα πει αυτό που λες εσύ (χωρίς το δεν) στα αγγλικά, θα ήταν σαν να έλεγα "βεβαίως -- ποίον άλλον να άκουγα." Χρησιμοποιούνται έτσι οι ρητορικές (rhetorical) ερωτήσεις στα ελληνικα;
> 
> Νομίζω τώρα ότι κάταλαβα το ποιο είναι λάθος και το ποιο δεν είναι.
> 
> 
> 
> Αυτό λέγεται εδώ και όλο νόμιζα ότι ήταν απ' τα αγγλοελληνικά που μιλάμε εδώ (όπως το τρόκι, μπίλι, (hockey) στέκα, κάρο, κτλ.) Τώρα θα μπορώ να λέω ερκοντίσιον (έτσι είναι σωστά αντί κλιματο-κάτι.


 

α) μια χαρά ήταν κι έτσι! Το χρησιμοποιούμε καλέ, ήσουν ΟΚ, μάλλον ο 'Αι Σι Ες μας κάτι άλλο σκεφτόταν.
Πιο σύνηθες, μ' αυτή την έννοια, θα ήταν κάτι όπως "μα δεν το τραγουδά και κανάς άλλος" ή "δεν το τραγουδάει κανείς άλλος;" since the double negation works a bit differently (at times) in Greek. 

So the rhetorical negative Q is ok, the "anybody"/"nobody" was so and so (great sentence no matter how you see it! I am SO proud of myself!)

Το Κάρο το έχω ακούσει with the meaning of automobile (αυτοκίνητο) και είναι απ'τα αγγλοελληνικά που βρίσκω αστεία (I always think of a dray cart or something like a gharry to tell you the truth ) Το aircondition πάντως το λέμε τουλάχιστον όσο συχνά λέμε και το "κλιματιστικό" για να μη σου πω ότι ΚΥΡΙΩΣ λέμε aircondition. 

What's τρόκι? Haven't heard that one


----------



## modus.irrealis

ireney said:


> α) μια χαρά ήταν κι έτσι! Το χρησιμοποιούμε καλέ, ήσουν ΟΚ



Alright, I just needed to make sure. It's these kind of things that are the hardest to pick up when you're not exposed to the language everyday. But thanks for clearing things up.



> What's τρόκι? Haven't heard that one



Eh, that one shouldn't have been too hard. It's from truck, so φορτηγό I guess. But please tell me you've never heard μπίλι.


----------



## ireney

> Eh, that one shouldn't have been too hard. It's from truck, so φορτηγό I guess. But please tell me you've never heard μπίλι.


 
Oh dear! That's what you get when you don't take accents into consideration! I would have thought that would have been τράκι!

Μπίλι is bill isn't it?


----------



## modus.irrealis

ireney said:


> Oh dear! That's what you get when you don't take accents into consideration! I would have thought that would have been τράκι!


That's probably closer to the English pronunciation but I don't think there's any rhyme or reason to how these words get um... Hellenized, if that's the right word.



> Μπίλι is bill isn't it?


 It is, but I'm surprised you didn't find it odd because one time in Greece where my grandmother asked the guy at the store for the μπίλι and he had no idea what she was asking for and she kept insisting for it and couldn't remember απόδειξη and I, being the nice grandson that I am, was laughing my head off. But this is getting chatty so I'll stop there.


----------

